# Free Euro Plate Frames at BMW Welt



## ed914 (Feb 9, 2007)

Guten morgen alles:

Just returned from my 2-week ED. While at die Welt, asked my rego/insurance paperwork delivery specialist if she could write down, in German, ,,License Plate Frame'' so that I could go to nearby Niederlassung BMW and beg/buy one.

She said that if I really wanted one, she could give me one (gratis) of those that they offer to all In-Europe delivery customers at BMW Welt. It is black plastic and labeled ,,BMW - Freude am Fahren'' (Joy/Pleasure in Driving) on the bottom. 

So, if any of you doing an ED would like a nice Euro plate frame, just ask. 

Also, highly recommend a visit to Andechs Monestary/brewery. I sat with an older (meaning just ever so slightly older than me) German couple on holiday. After my liter of Dunkles, I began to understand Deutsch perfectly and they seemed to speak English quite well too  I think they adopted me, but not sure. Walked/wobbled the 5 km home to the town of Herrsching to my Pension afterward.

Cheers, ED


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## kenhamm (May 29, 2008)

Agreed


----------



## ucdbiendog (Nov 19, 2007)

sounds like a great trip thus far. I can definitely second the recommendation for Andechs. POST PICS!


----------



## nekountze (Feb 13, 2007)

*Wish I had that frame!*



ed914 said:


> Guten morgen alles:
> 
> Just returned from my 2-week ED. While at die Welt, asked my rego/insurance paperwork delivery specialist if she could write down, in German, ,,License Plate Frame'' so that I could go to nearby Niederlassung BMW and beg/buy one.
> 
> ...


Wow - I just last weekend returned from my 3 week trip with a 535i GT and I would have loved to know that information - the girls at the licensing/registration area are very helpful and knowledgeable and we should ask them to offer the frames if we ask for and sign the Bimmerfest book.

Thanks for the info and on my next ED I will definitely ask for the German frame. When I checked my car in last Saturday at LOCinOUT in Munich Kathrin was marvelous and gave me a hazard triangle and first aid kit to take home - both of which were missing on my car. I'm lucky I did not need the triangle on the trip!

Cheers,
Nekountze


----------



## ed914 (Feb 9, 2007)

Nekountze:

Yep, a surprise to me that such a thing was offered to all of their European Welt customers.
Sorry, no pics, but it is identical to the ones available throughout Europe--black, slightly flexible plastic with white type on the bottom ,,BMW-Freude am Fahren".

Also,yes, Kathrin was fantastic; I arrived early at LogInOut (like around 0750) and was waiting for them to open (needed to get to the airport fairly quickly). She came outside after seeing me waiting and got the drop-off stated about 45 minutes before they were supposed to "officially" open at 0830! I just sent her a thank you note.

Cheers, ED


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Indeed! Pictures!!

I had to go to the local dealer both times to get plate frames. The first time around they gave me 2 for free. This time I had to wind my way back to the parts department, find an English speaking guy and then pay a few euros for them.










Now they are hanging in my garage.


----------



## ed914 (Feb 9, 2007)

Snare Dude:

Love your BMW ED "Shrine". Where are the schnitzel offerings?? The plate frame I received is identical to yours, only with ,,Freude am Fahren'' instead of the dealer's name.

Also, I wonder if any recent ED'ers have seen this: This trip, I paid for the standard two weeks of auto insurance, but my plates were valid thru the end of May (my two weeks ran 4-17 May). At drop off, I saw several other Bimmers already there whose plates were valid for several more days to a week or two beyond that day (17 May). Has it become SOP for BMW to register our cars an entire month even if you only purchase the two weeks? It didn't appear to be an error, as my rego documents were also written as valid thru the end of May.

Cheers, ED


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

ed914 said:


> Snare Dude:
> 
> Love your BMW ED "Shrine". Where are the schnitzel offerings?? The plate frame I received is identical to yours, only with ,,Freude am Fahren'' instead of the dealer's name.
> 
> ...


I had some _Weißwurst _there with it, but I got hungry and ate it one day.

I'm thinking, and this is only a slightly educated guess, that Zoll plates come with a standard registration of 1 month?


----------



## AZ-BMW (Dec 16, 2006)

ed914 said:


> This trip, I paid for the standard two weeks of auto insurance, but my plates were valid thru the end of May (my two weeks ran 4-17 May). At drop off, I saw several other Bimmers already there whose plates were valid for several more days to a week or two beyond that day (17 May). Has it become SOP for BMW to register our cars an entire month even if you only purchase the two weeks? It didn't appear to be an error, as my rego documents were also written as valid thru the end of May.


Even if the plates were valid for the extra days/weeks, the insurance was just for 2 weeks, so I guess what difference does it make regarding the plate expiration date?


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

Snareman said:


> Indeed! Pictures!!
> 
> I had to go to the local dealer both times to get plate frames. The first time around they gave me 2 for free. This time I had to wind my way back to the parts department, find an English speaking guy and then pay a few euros for them.
> 
> ...


Sorry to intrude, but where did you get the BMW flag from?

_Edit:_ There's a little speck of Weisswurst mustard on the bottom frame...


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

adc said:


> Sorry to intrude, but where did you get the BMW flag from?
> 
> _Edit:_ There's a little speck of Weisswurst mustard on the bottom frame...


I think my friend gave it to me, but I think they can maybe be easily had on ebay

Here for instance. Nice and cheap. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/BMW-FLAG-AUTO-C...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5ad87d2bbe


----------



## ed914 (Feb 9, 2007)

AZ-BMW said:


> Even if the plates were valid for the extra days/weeks, the insurance was just for 2 weeks, so I guess what difference does it make regarding the plate expiration date?


AZ-BMW:

Agree completely. However, I have the Allianz "Certificate of Insurance" in my hot little hands right now and it clearly indicates that my insurance was valid through the end of May--a total of 27 days -- and that is 13 more than I paid for.

Regards, ED


----------



## Mace14 (Mar 10, 2007)

ed914 said:


> Also, I wonder if any recent ED'ers have seen this: This trip, I paid for the standard two weeks of auto insurance, but my plates were valid thru the end of May (my two weeks ran 4-17 May). At drop off, I saw several other Bimmers already there whose plates were valid for several more days to a week or two beyond that day (17 May). Has it become SOP for BMW to register our cars an entire month even if you only purchase the two weeks? It didn't appear to be an error, as my rego documents were also written as valid thru the end of May.


ED, you don't really mean that you "paid" for two weeks of insurance do you? Last I recall the first two weeks were covered by BMW and only time beyond that required you to purchase additional insurance.


----------



## TeeZee (May 17, 2004)

Got my plate frames on Saturday, just asked and they were quickly and happily supplied. Freude am Fahren!


----------



## ed914 (Feb 9, 2007)

TeeZee--

Great! Glad I was able to provide someone with a useful tip  Perhaps others will also ask for them.

Mace14--

Yes, you're right. I didn't (separately) pay for the two weeks of insurance -- it is _included_ in the ED price. Included/covered does not mean free, however, but part of the overall cost you pay. Last ED I did buy two additional weeks of insurance at a cost of US$225, IIRC.

Cheers, ED


----------



## AZ-BMW (Dec 16, 2006)

ed914 said:


> AZ-BMW:
> Agree completely. However, I have the Allianz "Certificate of Insurance" in my hot little hands right now and it clearly indicates that my insurance was valid through the end of May--a total of 27 days -- and that is 13 more than I paid for.
> Regards, ED


Then I wonder how BMWAG can get away with charging ED customers for an extra week or two of ins/plates when one wants to stay beyond the "complimentary" 2 week period :dunno:
Maybe a question for the ED moderator, beewang


----------



## SimiClyde (Aug 28, 2009)

AZ-BMW said:


> Then I wonder how BMWAG can get away with charging ED customers for an extra week or two of ins/plates when one wants to stay beyond the "complimentary" 2 week period :dunno:
> Maybe a question for the ED moderator, beewang


I seem to recall from the paperwork that the additional time for the license and insurance is to insure that the car is legal to operate on the road, should the shipper need to do so.... So, you get two weeks and the shipper gets another two weeks (I believe it was described in the drop-off paperwork in some manner, but I'm too lazy to go dig the package out of the file cabinet!)


----------

